# Cat Poetry



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cat Poetry
>a Pets Prayer
>If it should be, that I grow frail and weak,
>And pain should keep me from my sleep,
>Then, you must do what must be done
>For this, the last battle, can't be won.
>Don't let your grief stay your hand,
>For this day more than the rest,
>Your love and friendship stand the test.
>We've had so many years,
>What is to come can hold no fear.
>You'd not want me to suffer, so
>When the time comes, please let me go.
>Take me where my needs they'll tend,
>Only, stay with me to the end
>And hold me firm and speak to me
>Until my eyes no longer see.
>I know in time you'll see it is a kindness you do for me
>Although my tail its last has waved,
>From pain and suffering I've been saved.
>Don't grieve it should be you who this thing decides to do.
>We've been so close, we two, these years,
>Don't let your heart hold tears.
>SMILE, FOR WE WALKED TOGETHER FOR AWHILE.
>Authour Unknown


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

That is beautiful.


----------

